# Goat with one testicle?



## Nigerian (Mar 1, 2013)

So my friend is selling me a blue eyed buck kid. He only has on testicle but the vet said he could still breed. He won't be shown or anything. Is it a genetic thing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes, I believe it is  sadly..

I wouldn't use him a a breeding buck


----------



## Countrygal (Apr 5, 2013)

When I got my Alpine he had 1. The vet said it was a botched band job when he was younger. I was told he wasn't fertile, but would still show Bucky behavior. I had it removed by the vet!


----------



## Nigerian (Mar 1, 2013)

Hm. She said it could happen to any kid... :/ Do you think I should at least try to breed him? If it turns out he can't breed then I can give him back.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

Idk what it is called in goats, but in horses, it is called cryptochidism. This sadly, is a genetic defect, but (in horses, my guess is that it applies to goats as well) this doesnt prevent them from being used as breeding stock..


----------



## Nigerian (Mar 1, 2013)

Really? I didn't think she would be one to lie and tell me it wasn't genetic....:/ I'm paying $150 for him. Do y'all think that a good deal or no?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

If Hes good and you just wanna do bresding for does and wethers then shure. But if it really botgers you talk to her about it


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

She may not be lying, she might just not be fully informed on the issue. I wouldn't assume the worst of her right off the bat.

I wouldn't do it, not with horses or with goats. The reason why: it is genetic and can be passed to his sons (and without knowing the genetic way it is passed who knows, it could travel down to it's daughter's kids) leaving me with possibly having a bunch of little boy goats who either can't be properly castrated OR would be very expensive to castrate. This makes them horrible pets, or expensive pets. Either way it pretty much dooms them to being used for meat or living a miserable life. I wouldn't pay for a buck with only one dropped testicle, no matter how much i liked him. I would personally pass, and keep looking for a buck I liked just as much who had all his equipment present and accounted for.

It isn't about whether or not he is fertile, it is about whether or not he could pass something on to his kids that makes them significantly less desirable to buyers and more likely to end up in a bad situation due to behaviour issues.


----------



## Nigerian (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh I don't. I've bought all my goats from her. I messaged a friend who knows a lot about goats and see what she thinks. I might pass on him. Thank you.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

It is a recessive trait, so it really depends on what you are looking for in a buck. If you are just breeding for milk for a family purpose then you may feel fine with it, but if your breeding to show or sale quality kids then you may not want to especially if they share close lines as then the does may have the same recessive trait raising your chance for kids that will carry the trait (doeling) or having the condition (buckling).


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is my 2 cents on it : ) there is a lot of talk whether this is genetic or just a birth defect...either way here's the problem...If he has his other testes up high could cause other issues,...I have read them being as far up as the spinal cord, near the kidney..or just past the sack opening...or he may not have one at all.....I personally would not breed him. I don't think your breeder lied to you...but as a breeder I would not have charged $150 for a buck I was unsure of... I hate that you were put in this position..


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

A lot of the problem with breeding them has to do with the fact that they aren't as fettle or ferti


----------



## Nigerian (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm mainly just breeding for pets. My girls are crosses so I couldn't show anyway. She said his other testicle was in his abdomen.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry, sent to quick. What I was trying to say is....

Sperm can't live at body temps....hence their location outside the body. With the one retained testicle, he may still be able to breed but there is a high likelihood there would be fertility issues. The other problem would be the increased hormone levels and increased chance for "boy" problems due to the location of the testicle. Many of these guys have a heightened display of all things male. I.e. Bucky behavior, smells, ect...


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

When someone breeds, it should be a breeding that will better the species, the kid should be better than the parents. By breeding an animal with a known genetic defect, you are weakening the species. 1 testicle is a bad fault and will be passed down to his kids. Personally I wouldn't take him if they paid me to.


----------



## Chickenranchplus (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a male dwarf Nigerian goat that was nuddered by banding 
Which was sold as pet but began to maleish for them I wanted to breed him as his was a twin an a cutie for 22 inches at a year old if that which I need as weed eater but he need a female an if he's fertile that's gonna be a different complain all together cause I'd want a dwarf to match if not ill just get him an female or maybe a barbedoe as I have a good pair already just hope he want mind sharing lol can anyone answer for sure either way an if so how can I find out other than vet??


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nigerian, I would pass on that deal. Even tho you are not breeding for show, you still have a likelihood of passing the trait on to his offspring. If he is not breeding quality (and, to me, this qualifies as not breeding quality) then he shouldn't be bred. You would then have the problem of his male offspring possibly retaining a testicle also...who is going to pay for that to be removed? You or the buyer? There are way too many GOOD bucks out there being sold for around that amount to buy one that you KNOW has a problem. I don't think your breeder/friend is lying to you. I just think she doesn't really understand the issue and sees this as a good opportunity to sell a buck that she normally couldn't sell. She probably truly doesn't think it would be an issue for a non-showing herd.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is actually an older post. 

Chickenranchplus - I would suggest starting your own thread so people see your question.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> This is actually an older post.
> 
> Chickenranchplus - I would suggest starting your own thread so people see your question.


LOL I didn't even look at the date! Just saw that it was on for today. Guess I'll start looking a little closer at dates. hehehe


----------



## Nigerian (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry, guys, forgot about this thread. Anyway, he ended up passing away about 2 weeks (or less) after I got him, I'm afraid.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

so sorry Nigerian...:blue:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no. That is so sad. I'm sorry


----------



## Nigerian (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you <3


----------

